# Kernel error message [solved]

## jonfr

I am dealing with a bit strange error message from the kernel. I do not know where it comes from. A upgrade of the kernel does not solve this problem.

Here is the error message.

```
ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x90200 action 0xe frozen

ata1: irq_stat 0x00400000, PHY RDY changed

ata1: SError: { Persist PHYRdyChg 10B8B }

ata1: hard resetting link

ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)

ata1: applying SB600 PMP SRST workaround and retrying

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x90200 action 0xe frozen

ata1: irq_stat 0x00400000, PHY RDY changed

ata1: SError: { Persist PHYRdyChg 10B8B }

ata1: hard resetting link

ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)

ata1: applying SB600 PMP SRST workaround and retrying

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x90200 action 0xe frozen

ata1: irq_stat 0x00400000, PHY RDY changed

ata1: SError: { Persist PHYRdyChg 10B8B }

ata1: hard resetting link

ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)

ata1: applying SB600 PMP SRST workaround and retrying

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x90200 action 0xe frozen

ata1: irq_stat 0x00400000, PHY RDY changed

ata1: SError: { Persist PHYRdyChg 10B8B }

ata1: hard resetting link

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x90200 action 0xe frozen

ata1: irq_stat 0x00400000, PHY RDY changed

ata1: SError: { Persist PHYRdyChg 10B8B }

ata1: hard resetting link

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

```

Thanks for the help in advance.Last edited by jonfr on Mon Feb 15, 2010 5:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

for me, these commands

```

...

ata1: softreset failed (device not ready) 

...

ata1: hard resetting link

...

```

look like a harddrive problem. can you verify this with a (linux) livecd and see if it happens there too?

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## jonfr

I have checked the hard drives with hdparm and other tools and they check out fine in that way. That is why I am so lost what this might be.

----------

## Jaglover

You may have an IRQ sharing problem. Do you have JMicron and nVidia.

----------

## jonfr

I do have Nvidia card.

Here is my lspci output.

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port C)

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 14)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

03:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)

03:02.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 03)

03:02.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port

03:03.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

03:03.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

```

----------

## Jaglover

Well, I never had an IRQ sharing problem myself, thus cannot tell from experience. I'd check if BIOS lets you to do IRQ reservation. Another thing to try would be setpci utility, consider BIOS upgrade if available.

----------

## jonfr

After some checking with dmsg, I found this.

```
ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xf9fff800 port 0xf9fff900 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed irq 22

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xf9fff800 port 0xf9fffa00 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xf9fff800 port 0xf9fffa80 irq 22

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)

ata1: applying SB600 PMP SRST workaround and retrying

ata3: softreset failed (device not ready)

ata3: applying SB600 PMP SRST workaround and retrying

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F, SB00, max UDMA/100, ATAPI AN

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3.00: ATA-6: WDC WD2500JD-22HBC0, 08.02D08, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata3.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata3.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F  SB00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

ata2: softreset failed (device not ready)

ata2: applying SB600 PMP SRST workaround and retrying

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-6: ST3200822AS, 3.01, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 390721968 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata2.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata2.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

```

The error appears at boot too. But I am no closer on what is failing, and why.

----------

## Jaglover

 *jonfr wrote:*   

> The error appears at boot too. But I am no closer on what is failing, and why.

 

I see. You don't like my theory. Well, I've no further ideas at this time. Maybe someone else will chime in. Good luck.

----------

## jonfr

This doesn't appear to be a IRQ conflict. I did recompile the kernel to remove some other errors I did notice. But it did only change the message, not remove this issue.

```
ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xf9fff800 port 0xf9fff900 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xf9fff800 port 0xf9fff980 irq 22

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xf9fff800 port 0xf9fffa00 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xf9fff800 port 0xf9fffa80 irq 22

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)

ata1: applying SB600 PMP SRST workaround and retrying

ata3: softreset failed (device not ready)

ata3: applying SB600 PMP SRST workaround and retrying

ata2: softreset failed (device not ready)

ata2: applying SB600 PMP SRST workaround and retrying

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F, SB00, max UDMA/100, ATAPI AN

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3.00: ATA-6: WDC WD2500JD-22HBC0, 08.02D08, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata3.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata3.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F  SB00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-6: ST3200822AS, 3.01, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 390721968 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

ata2.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata2.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

```

This PC has only three SATA drives. Two hard disks and one DVD-+RW drive. The other two hard disks in this pc are PATA (IDE). But I guess the SATA drives might be failing, as one of them is really old. I also get this message in dmesg.

```
ahci 0000:00:12.0: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ahci 0000:00:12.0: controller can't do 64bit DMA, forcing 32bit

ahci 0000:00:12.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:12.0: flags: ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part ccc

```

I guess that I need to add a new hard drive to my shopping list soon.

----------

## jonfr

I have tested all my SATA drives, but the error does not go away. I didn't test the PATA drives, so they might be the issue. But I plan to buy new drives soon. So this might resolve it self when I start updating the hard drives.

----------

## jonfr

Turns out that the problem was bad ext3 file system. Once fixed the error message did stop.

----------

